# Driver VIA

## dky

Ciao a tutti,

Vorrei configurare la mia scheda video per abilitare l'accelerazione 3d, solo che scheda video è abbastanza cagosa.

Questo è il modello:

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)

```

Guardando l'hardware supportato sul sito di openchrome ho scoperto che l'accelerazione 3d non è implementata per il mio modello di scheda.

Se utilizzo i driver via di Xorg riesco a risolvere qualcosa?

Questa è la versione di xorg-server: 

```
1.6.3.901-r2
```

make.conf:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="via"
```

Vi ringrazio, a presto.

----------

## table

posta il tuo xorg.conf , se ce l'hai

----------

## dky

```

Section "Module"

        Load    "dri"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "dbe"

        Load    "glx"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 1000

        VertRefresh  58-61

        Modeline "1280x1024" 114.98 1280 1312 1744 1776 1024 1045 1055 1076

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "openchrome"

       Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option "ActiveDevice" "DFP, TV"

        Option "TVType" "PAL"

        Option "TVOutput" "S-Video"

        Option      "AccelMethod"  "EXA"

        Option "EnableAGPDMA" "true"

        Option "DisableIRQ" "true"

        Option "MigrationHeuristic"  "greedy"

        Option "NoXVDMA" "true"

       Option    "XaaNoImageWriteRect"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 16

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth    16

                Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

     Mode 0660

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## ago

sappi che con xorg 1.6 è deprecato xorg.conf

----------

